# שלושה דברים שחשוב לשמור עליהם אחרי החתונה



## HadarGulash (23/3/13)

שלושה דברים שחשוב לשמור עליהם אחרי החתונה 
אני נמצאת כרגע בפריז עם אמא שלי ואחי הבכור, ויצא לנו השבוע לפגוש אישה מאוד חכמה ויפייפיה בת 56 שבדיוק עוברת גירושים.
שהיא שמעה שאני מתחתנת היא אמרה שהיא חושבת שאחרי החתונה, ובזמן הנישואים, חשוב מאוד שהאישה תשמור על 3 דברים - 
1. חשבון בנק נפרד משלה.
2. על שם המשפחה שלה.
3. על העבודה והקריירה שעליה היא חלמה.

מאורסות ונשואות, מה אתן חושבות על שלושת הדברים האלה? חשוב? לא חשוב? אתן תשמרו עליהם או לא?

אצלי - 
1. היום יש לנו 3 חשבונות בנק, אחד פרטי לכל אחד, ואחד משותף שדרכו אנחנו משלמים על כל ההוצאות המשותפות. דיברנו על זה שאחרי החתונה נמשיך באותה המתכונת, כאשר מדי פעם שנצטרך נפריש שנינו את אותו הסכום לחשבון המשותף. הסידור הזה מאוד נוח לנו כרגע, ושומר על סדר.. אבל אני מאמינה שבשלב מאוחר יותר, שיהיו גם ילדים, והמשכורות לא יהיו שוות, סביר שיהיה שינוי... ואז אני אצטרך לחשוב האם לשמור על חשבון בנק משלי או לא.. שנגיע לגשר נחשוב על זה ונחצה אותו.

2. בהתחלה החלטתי שאני אוותר על שם המשפחה שלי...ודי בקלות... יש לי 4 אחים שישמרו עליו ולא ראיתי צורך שגם אני אשמור עליו. אבל אחרי מה שהיא אמרה התחלתי לחשוב על זה קצת...מה זה משנה שיש לי 4 אחים שישמרו עליו? מה איתי? מה עם הזהות שלי של ה-24 השנים האחרונות? הילדים שלי לא יכירו את שם המשפחה שלי ואת השם המלא שלי כמו שהוא היה עד עכשיו? ומה יקשר ביני לבין המשפחה שלי (חוץ מהמובן מאליו..) ? שאני חושבת על זה שוב, יש סיכוי שאני כן ארצה לשמור עליו. 

3. לא יודעת מה יקרה שיהיו ילדים... אבל יש לי ארוס מאוד מאוד מפרגן, שמוכן לעבוד קשה כדי שאני אמשיך להשקיע בלימודים ואגיע להישגים שאני שואפת אליהם על מנת שיום אחד אני אוכל להיות פסיכולוגית כמו שאני חולמת להיות... אז כרגע אני מאמינה שאני לא הולכת לוותר על העבודה שלי. שיהיו ילדים יכול להיות שסדר העדיפויות ישתנה...סביר להניח שהוא ישתנה. השאלה איך עושים את זה בלי לוותר על העבודה, כי אני חושבת שזה מאוד חשוב שלאישה תהיה עצמאות כלכלית, ושהיא לא תהיה תלויה בגבר שלה... לכל מקרה.


----------



## שרון של אופיר (23/3/13)

כמה מתובנותי בנושא 
אנחנו נשואים כבר 13 שנים וקצת, והורים לשלושה ילדים.
עוד לפני שהתחתנו ידענו שאני אהיה "אשת הקריירה" במשפחה, ושהוא יהיה "המשרה השניה". ידענו שאני בחום מאוד נוקשה, ושבתחום שהוא לומד יש יותר גמישות. זה הוכיך את עצמו כשנולדו לנו התאומות, ובעלי התפטר מהעבודה שלו על מנת להיות איתן בבית כמה חודשים עד שהכנסנו אותן למעון. זה דבר שאני לא הייתי יכולה לעשות (גם בשיקול הכלכלי שהמשכורת שלי הייתה הרבה יותר גבוהה משלו, וגם כי אני לא מסוגלת להיות בבית יותר מכמה ימים בלי "לטפס על הקירות")
שם משפחה היה לי מאוד טריוויאלי שאני לוקחת שאת שלו. למרות שלי היה שם משפחה עברי, קל להגיה ולאיות, ושלו בעייתי להגייה ולאיות. ובמיוחד שבזמן שאנחנו התחתנו, אם באתם למשרד הפנים להרשם כנשואים הם אוטומטית שינו את שם המשפחה של האישה לזה של הבעל, ובכדי לא לשנות היה צריך להגיש בקשה חריגה. בכל זאת זה נראה לי טריוואלי שאני משנה (לאמא שלו זה היה משונה, והיא שאלה אותי אם אני בטוחה שאני רוצה לאמץ את שם המשפחה שלהם ולא לשמור על שלי)
חשהון בנק יש לנו שניים. לא בכוונה מיוחדת. פשוט כשהתחתנו היו לנו הלוואות סטודנטים בחשבון, ומסתבר שאי אפשר להוסיף בעלים בחשבון שיש בו הלוואה פעילה. יכול להיות שמאז שינו את הכללים, אבל ככה זה היה בזמנו. בינתיים זה לא מפריע לנו. יש חשבון אחד שמוגדר "פעיל" שדרכו עוברות כל הכנסות המשפחה והוצאות המשפחה, ויש עוד אחד פחות פעיל, שבו יש הלוואה ישנה שיורדת מידי חודש. ביום שההלוואה תסתיים אולי נשקול לסגור את החשבון ההוא. בכל מקרה כל חשבון הוא על שם אחד מאיתנו, והשני מורשה חתימה(לאבעלים שותף, בגלל ההתנייה של הבנק)

אני חושבת שעצמאות כלכלית לא מתבטאת בשם, חשבון בנק או קרירה. עצמאות כלכלית מתבטאת בעובדה שהאישה יודעת כיצד לפרנס עצמה (ולא חייבת להסתיר כסף מבעלה), לשלם חשבונות, לטפל בנושאים כלכליים (מול הבנקים, מול הרשויות). יש הרבה נשים שהיו עקרות בית שנים, וכשהן מתגרשות הן כאילו "יוצאות לעולם" בפעם הראשונה בלי שמץ של מושג איך מסתדרים, אפילו בלי לדע איפה משלמים חשבונות. 
החלטה אם לוותר על הקריריה ולהתמקד בטיפול בילדים היא החלטה משפחתית, לא של האם בלבד. יש גם אבות שעושים את זה. אבל בדרך כלל מי שיפחית מהיקף המשרה שלו, ועל כן "יתקע מקל בגלגלי הקריירה" זו האם. לכן היכולת לשמור על קשר עם עולם העבודה מאוד חשוב


----------



## lanit (23/3/13)

וואו, איזו אמירה בומבסטית... 
אני לא לגמרי מסכימה עם האמירה שלה, היא מאוד מאוד חד משמעית. ברור שבמקרה של פרידה זה מקל, אבל למה לעבוד מראש במחשבה שהולכים להפרד? יש דרכים אחרות להתמודד עם אפשרות של פרידה, כמו הסכמי ממון, ברית לכבוד הדדי, ו... הבחירות שאנו עושים בחיים (במקרה של קריירה ושם משפחה).

אצלנו:
1. כרגע אנחנו בתהליך של איחוד חשבונות. למה? כי חשוב לנו לחתום שוב על ניירת מי מביא מה ממקודם. ברור לשנינו שאנחנו במערכת שיוויונית, שאנחנו רוצים שלשנינו יהיה טוב, ושלא נצטרך להתחשבן בינינו איזו הוצאה יוצאת מאיזה חשבון, במיוחד כשיש הפרש במשכורות שלנו, וכן, גם בהוצאות שלנו.
2. שנינו הוספנו את השם של השני באותו סדר- שלי קודם ואז שלו. לשנינו זה מעט מסורבל (למרות שהשם לא ארוך), והיינו מעדיפים פשוט לשנות לשם אחר לגמרי, אבל ברור לנו שזה יכאב להורים שלו. אולי בעתיד הרחוק, לא ברור...
3. האמת היא שאין לי קריירה שעליה חלמתי. כרגי אני בדיוק בתהליכי סיום העסקה במקום מאוד תובעני ודורש, ואני שוקלת מה יהיה הצעד הבא שלי. והאמת היא שמשפחה זה רק שיקול אחד שלי, כי אני מאוד מתרעמת על המצב בארץ בו רק ילדים הם סיבה לגיטימית להפחית בשעות העבודה... כאילו שמישהו יכול להיות יעיל לפרק זמן של למעלה משמונה שעות, והמשמעות על תרבות הפנאי שלנו, במדינה, היא מאוד מצומצמת. בחו"ל עבודה זה עוד משהו שאנשים עושים במהלך היום, בין הטניס לפאב. בארץ זה בעיקר מה שאנחנו עושים.
אבל סטיתי מהנושא... כן, המטרה היא שאני אגשים את עצמי בדרך שארצה. אבל קחי בחשבון שגם אמהות היא דרך להגשים את עצמך. אתמול נכחנו בחתונה, והיו שם שני ילדים, ופשוט ראיתי איך אבא של ילד אחד ואמא של הילד השני חווים את החתונה דרך העיניים של הילד, וזה נראה לי כיף- משהו שעוד לא חוויתי בצורה כזו.

חפרתי בצורה לא קוהרנטית כהרגלי


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (23/3/13)

מסכימה עם חוסר הקוהרנטיות שלך (והתוכן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
אמנם הבחירות שלי שונות אבל הסעיף שלישי שלך, מה שכתבת על העבודה בישראל- "בחו"ל עבודה זה עוד משהו שאנשים עושים במהלך היום, בין הטניס לפאב. בארץ זה בעיקר מה שאנחנו עושים." -תכלס.

ומה שכתבת על ההורים בסוף. מסכימה לגמרי. 
פעם לא ממש אהבתי ילדים והיום כשהם יותר מסביבי אני מבינה כמה אפשר להגשים את עצמך בתור הורה.


----------



## Bobbachka (23/3/13)

המממ... לא כל כך פשוט 
יש לנו 2 חשבונות בנק נפרדים בגלל התעקשות של בן הזוג (שגדל במשפחה בה היו 2 חשובות נפרדים). בעבר הייתה לנו מריבה ענקית על העניין, אבל החלטתי להתפשר ועכשיו אני אפילו קצת שמחה שיש לי שליטה מלאה על המצב הכלכלי שלי. מהסתכלות שלי על זוגות בעלי חשבון משותף, הרבה פעמים קורה שבן זוג אחד הוא זה שמנהל את העניינים ויודע מה קורה בחשבון ואילו השני הוא קצת קלולס. הפרדת החשבונות מסייעת לי להישאר בעניינים ולהתנהל באופן עצמאי בחיי היומיום. אין ביננו התחשבנויות (ואני מרוויחה כרגע כמעט פי 2 מבן הזוג) ומקווה שגם לא יהיו- הדבר שהכי מפחיד אותי בהפרדת חשבונות הוא אמרות כגון "תשאל את אבא אם הוא יכול לממן לך את החוג הזה...." אל מול הילדים.

אנחנו נשואים עוד מעט שנה ואני עדין נשארתי עם שם משפחתי הקודם. מאוד מוזר לי להשתמש בשם המשפחה ה"חדש" וזה מרגיש לי קצת לא אני. הוספתי אותו במקומות פחות רשמיים כגון פייסבוק או חתימה במייל במשרד- אבל אני מחכה לשלב משמעותי יותר בחיים- ילדים ו/או החלפת מקום עבודה כדי להחליף אותו סופית.
הסיבה היחידה שאני חושבת להחליף אותו היא העבודה שאני רוצה שלכל בני המשפחה שלי יהיה אותו שם המשפחה, מעבר לזה המעבר מאוד לא טבעי לי...

לגבי הקריירה- אני מרגישה ששננינו עושים קצת ויתורים לפה או לשם למען בן הזוג ושנינו נמצאים כרגע בדרך הנכונה. מקווה מאוד שנצליח לתמרן את החיים שלנו גם כשיהיו ילדים בצורה כזו שאף קריירה לא תפגע ושנינו נהיה מסופקים.

אבל!
חבל שהאישה לא סיפרה על מה צריך לשמור כדי לא להגיע למצב של גירושין
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. זה בעיני הרבה יותר חשוב.


----------



## HadarGulash (23/3/13)

תאמת שבמקרה שלה גירושים היה נשמע כמו הפתרון 
ההגיוני למצב...

ממה שהיא סיפרה נשמע שהיא אישה מאוד ליברלית, אשת העולם הגדול... מאוד משכילה ואוהבת לטייל בעולם ולראות עולם. בין השאר היא גם עובדת ומתנדבת באיזה ארגון בהאיטי...
הוא לעומתה גבר שמרן, קצת קתולי כזה.. בנאדם שבחיים לא יצא מארה"ב וגם נורא לא ידע לפרגן לה כל פעם שהיא רצתה לטוס, ועם כל העבודה שלה בהאיטי. היא יודעת 2 שפות (אנגלית וצרפתית) והוא נורא מקנא בזה שהיא יודעת צרפתית, ולא אוהב לשמוע אותה מדברת עם אחרים בשפה הזאת...
וממה שהיא סיפרה הוא מאוד אוהב להקטין אותה, ומעדיף שהיא תשאר בבית עם הילדים ותהיה עקרת בית ולא תעבוד...אני מאמינה שמזה נובע כל מה שהיא אמרה, על הדברים שחשוב לשמור בזמן הנישואים.

לי אישית זה נשמע פשוט כמו 2 סוגי אנשים שלא נועדו להיות יחד..פשוט לא מתאימים.
אבל מעניין מה היה לפני, איך זה בכלל עבד למשך 21 שנה...כי בכל זאת, זה הרבה מאוד זמן!

ממה שהיא סיפרה, זאת היא שהשתנתה, וגם היא הייתה פעם יותר שמרנית..וכנראה שעצם העובדה שהיא השתנתה מקשה על הקשר בינהם...

מהצד מה שאני אמרתי לעצמי, זה שהיא צריכה גבר שיתאים לה.. שיהיה פתוח כמוהה ומשכיל כמוה, או לפחות שידע לפרגן ולתמוך ולא ירצה לעכב אותה ולהשאיר אותה מאחור.

מה שאני לומדת מהסיפור הזה, זה שבזוגיות מאוד חשוב לעזור אחד לשני להתפתח, ולפרגן, ולתמוך בהחלטות אחד של השני.. אף פעם לא לעכב אחד את השני, או לנסות לעצור.. 
כרגע, זה בדיוק מה שמאפיין את הזוגיות שלי.. הבן זוג שלי הכי מפרגן, ותומך.. וליברלי..בדיוק כמוני.. 
אז מהבחינה הזאת, אני מרגישה שאני יכולה להיות רגועה.
ולמי שמרגישה שאצלה זה לא ככה..אז אני אישית תמיד דוגלת בזוגיות על לנסות לעבוד על הדברים, ולדבר על הכל, שהכל יהיה פתוח..לא להחזיק שום דבר בבטן, כי זה לדעתי המתכון הכי גדול למשבר בזוגיות.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (23/3/13)

אני לא ממש מסכימה 
כמו שנכתב פה, אכן שמירה על שלושת אלה תוביל למצב בו בפרידה אולי קל יותר להפריד. 

אבל, מה למשל אם ניקח זוג "מגדרי" לחלוטין. האשה יותר עם הילדים, הבעל יותר עובד, מכניס יותר וכו'. 

אם האשה מטפלת יותר בבית ובילדים, עם איזה כסף היא משלמת לחוגים, קניות, בגדים לילדים, שטויות לבית?
היא צריכה לבקש כסף מבעלה? היא משלמת מהחשבון שלה?

יש גם פה חוסר שוויון.

בעיני, מהסתכלות על זוגות מבוגרים (והטעויות שלהם) חשוב לשמור על עצמך בנישואים ולאו דווקא על השם שלך או על חשבון בנק נפרד. 
ז"א, מערכת נישואים שבה כל אחד מרגיש "נחשב", שאין הסתרה של כסף או תחושת "שלי שלך", שההחלטות לגבי חלוקת התפקידים בבית נעשות מתוך בחירה ולא מתוך כורח. 

בנוסף, יש אנשים שמטבעם צוללים לתוך מערכות יחסים (או ארגונים) ולחלוטין מוותרים על עצמם והרצונות שלהם בתהליך. זו תכונה שקשה לשנות אבל היא מתכון למפח נפש. כי יש מערכות יחסים שעולות על שרטון ואם כל הזהות שלך הוגדרה ע"י הזוגיות או האמהות זו יכולה להיות בעיה. 

מה שניסיתי להגיד זה שהרשימה הנ"ל נוקשה והחלטית מדי. 

לגבי השם, למשל-אני מכירה את שם הנעורים של אמא שלי מגיל מאוד צעיר. היא פשוט סיפרה לי על עצמה, השם הקודם וחוויות מילדותה. זה נראה לי טבעי שהורה "יציג את עצמו" ילד שלו דרך סיפורים. 
בנוסף, נראה לי מאוד נורמלי שכולנו נושאים שם משפחה אחד. 

אני שקלתי להוסיף את השם שלו ראשון כדי שרק באקדמיה תהיה משמעות לשם המקורי שלי (שהיה אמור לבוא שני). במחשבה יותר לעומק הבנתי שאני לא באמת רוצה בזה. כן הייתי רוצה לתת להורים שלי לראות את השם שלהם בהקשר הקריירה שלי אבל יותר חשוב לי לא להסתובב עם סרבול של כפילות שם ולהיות עם שם זהה לילדים שיהיו לנו. 

לגבי עצמאות כלכלית- מאוד מסכימה עם מי שכתבה שיותר חשוב לדעת מה עושים. לדעת איך לשלם חשבונות ולהתמודד עם בנק, ביטוחים למיניהם וכדומה. אנחנו עוד לא איחדנו חשבונות אבל זה לא ממש משנה כי לי אין משכורת שנכנסת כבר זמן רב (ההורים תומכים בי בזמן הלימודים) אז הרוב יוצא מהחשבון שלו.
אני חושבת שאם מגיעים למצב שמישהו צריך לקבל או לבקש כסף ממישהו אחר זה יוצר תחושות לא נעימות ולכן אני בעד חשבון משותף. 

דבר אחרון, אני מאמינה שמערכות יחסים ונישואים בפרט הם לא הימור. הצלחת הקשר בעיני תלויה בנכונות של בני הזוג לבנות אותו. נישואים שעובדים עליהם לאורך כל הדרך לא סתם ככה נגמרים בוקר אחד. 
כשמוותרים ופשוט חיים עם הבעיות או בהכחשה אז זה כמו רולטה רוסית, זה ירה בסוף. 

מאחלת לכולם פסח שמח!


----------



## ליליH (23/3/13)

אני לא ממש מסכימה 
אני מסכימה עם הסעיף האחרון בנוגע לקריירה, אבל זה יותר בנוגע לשמירת אינדיבידואליות, לא כל הנשים חולמות על קריירה וחלקן באמת רוצות להקדיש את עצמן לילדים, ומבחינתן זו הקריירה, ולא כולן מסוגלות לשלב בין הקריירה לילדים, אבל חשוב מאוד להישאר להיות נאמנה לעצמך.

מאחר והתחתנתי בחול תהליך שינוי שם המשפחה לוקח קצת זמן, ואת הרוב אני עושה עכשיו דרך השגרירות הישראלית, אבל אני כבר מאוד רוצה לשנות את השם משפחה, קודם כל גדלתי בידיעה שבנות מחליפות שם משפחה והייתי לגמרי מוכנה לזה. (אגב אני יודעת מה היה השם משפחה של אמא שלי בילדותה וגם מה היה שם המשפחה של סבתא שלי בילדותה).
לדעתי משפחה צריכה להיות עם שם משפחה זהה, אני לא יודעת איך הייתי מרגישה אם לאמא שלי היה שם משפחה אחר כשהייתי ילדה.

אני לגמרי בעד חשבון משותף, אבל מצד שני זה לא נראה לי קריטי חשבון אחד או שניים, העיקר שכולם יהיו מעודכנים מה ומו ולא יהיו התחשבנויות


----------



## Ruby Gem (23/3/13)

התובנות שלי 
1. חשבון בנק משותף- יש לנו חשבון משותף, עוד לפני שהגיעה ההצעת נישואין. כלומר, מבחינתנו אנחנו נשואים לכל דבר וידענו שיום אחד נתחתן באופן רשמי. הגענו למסקנה שזה הרבה יותר נכון מבחינה כלכלית וזה גם חוסך את הצורך להתחשבן.

2. שם משפחה- כבר כמה שנים טובות ברור לי שאני הולכת לשמור על שם המשפחה שלי. זו אני, זה חלק מהזהות שלי, ולמה זה כזה מובן מאליו שאישה מתחתנת היא צריכה לאמץ את שם משפחתו של בעלה. אמא שלי שואלת מה יהיה כשיהיו ילדים ולא יהיה לנו את אותו שם משפחה. אני חושבת כשנגיע לגשר נחצה אותו- או שאני אוסיף את שם משפחתו, ובכל מקרה- כשהם יהיו מספיק גדולים כדי לשאול, אני פשוט אסביר להם למה.

3. עבודה וקריירה- אישית, אין לי חלומות על קריירה. אני כן רוצה למצוא עבודה שאני אוהב, אבל מצד שני אני לא חושבת שרק עבודה זו הדרך שלך להגשמה עצמית. יש נשים שרוצות לפתח קריירה ויש נשים שרוצות להישאר בבית עם הילדים, וההחלטה הזו היא החלטה זוגית.

באופן כללי, אני חושבת שעצמאות כלכלית ועצמאות בכלל, לא מתבטאת רק בשלושת האלמנטים האלו. אני חושבת שזה להישאר עצמך ולא לוותר על עצמך. מערכת יחסים היא שני אנשים שהופכים לזוג, ולא שני חצאים שהופכים לשלם. זה לקבל החלטות בנושא כסף, בית, ילדים וכל דבר אחר *ביחד*. להביא את האישיות, הדעות, הרצונות והחלומות שלך לקשר. וזה כמובן מתייחס גם לבן הזוג.
אני למשל גדלתי בבית שיוויוני. להורים שלי יש חשבון בנק משותף ואמא שלי לא שמרה על שם משפחתה- אבל זה ברור שאמא שלי מנהלת את הבית בדיוק כמו אבא שלי. ושניהם לוקחים החלטות ביחד. ואבא שלי לא "עזר" בבית- הוא עשה בבית! כי זה גם הבית שלו והילדות שלו.

אני חושבת שהאישה שפגשת התכוונה ל"אל תוותרי על עצמך".


----------



## עקשנית25 (24/3/13)

לא מסכימה כמעט בכלל 
1. למה צריך חשבון בנק נפרד? למה? למה זה פוגם בעצמאות הכלכלית של מישהי? 
כזוג ממילא חייבת להיות אותה רמת חיים. למשל: 
* אם אחד מרוויח יותר אז הוא יוצא יותר? טס יותר? מבלה יותר מהשני? 
* אם יש פיטורין, מה לוקחים מהצד השני הלוואה? 
* אם לאחד יש הוצאה כספית אדירה למשל על שיניים, הוא לוקח הלוואה מהזוג? 

אני בתקציב שעורכים יחד קבעתי סכום לו אני זקוקה לדברים אישיים. 
זה קבוע. וגם לא יש כזה סעיף חודשי. למה צריך יותר? למה זה פוגם בי? 
אם צריך מעבר ויש לנו יכולת אז עושים מעבר. אף אחד לא בוחר בשבילי. 

זה לא נשמע לי הגיוני בכלל!, כשמתחתנים יש יחידה אחת לגמרי. 
זה כולל מחויבות ברגעים קשים ולא קשים. 
אי אפשר שאחד יחיה ככה והאחר ככה רק למקרה פרידה. 

איך אפשר לחיות עם אדם ולהתכונן לפרידה כל יום? הרי זה כל העניין 
בזוגיות זה לסמוך ולנסות שיהיה וב גם אם מתבדים בסוף  זה סיכון מחושב! 

2. שם משפחה, לי אישית לא עקרוני, קשה לי ממרום 32 שנותיי לוותר, 
אבל לילד בטוח יהיה שם משפחה אחד והוא שלו. 
אני לא רוצה להעמיס על הילד ולא עליי. ריבוי שמות מעמיס לדעתי. 

3. אני קרייריסטית ביג טיים. היי טק ביטחוני וכולי. זה נכון להיום. 
מה שיהיה הלאה, יהיה הלאה ואני כבר שוחחתי איתו שאני לא בהכרח רואה את עצמי עושה אותו דבר כל שנותיי. והוא מצידו סבבה עם זה. 

אני חושבת שיש עוד דרכים "להגן" על עצמינו חוץ מלהמנע. 
צריך לשאוף להיות יחידה אחד עם עוצמה אחת. זו דעתי. אלה החומות האמיתיות. 
אני יודעת שיש לי מקצוע ושתמיד אפול על הרגליים, תודה לאל. 
אני תמיד חזקה ותמיד אהיה. וזה ביטחון עצמי שמאפשר לי את הדבר הכי חשוב לי שמצאתי והוא: 

היכולת לוותר על השליטה, כי יש מי שידאג לי, כי הכל יהיה בסדר גם אם 
אני לא אחראית על הכל ופשוט לשים את הראש ולבטוח בצד השני. 

הרשימה מעל יכולה לעזור בפרידה אבל מה עד לשם?  

צריך להיות לאישה בטחון שהכל היא יכולה, ובהכל היא תעמוד אם תצטרך. 
אבל לא לפחד. ולא לפעול מתוך פחד. זה בדיוק ההפך.


----------



## niki111 (24/3/13)

מסכימה רק לאחרון 
לגבי חשבון הבנק, אנחנו הפכנו לבעלים משותפים בשני החשבונות שלי ושלו. בהתחלה רצינו לאחד אבל בגלל שמשכנתא יורדת מאחד ואי אפשר לסגור אותו ובחשבון השני יש לנו פטור מעמלות על הכל ולכל החיים, אז לא היה כדאי לסגור אחד מהם. לשנינו יש כרטיסי אשראי לשני החשבונות ואנחנו משתדלים לחלק את ההוצאות ככה שאף חשבון לא יהיה במינוס. 
צריך לקחת בחשבון שהעברות בנקאיות אם אתם לא באותו בנק זה עלות מצטברת ובמשך השנים זה הופך לסכום משמעותי. ככה אנחנו גם לא מתחשבנים אחד עם השני על כל סכום שמוציאים. גם בנוגע להוצאות פרטיות אם בא לי משהו ולהיפך, אנחנו בדרך כלל פשוט קונים ומתייעצים רק עם זה סכומים גדולים, נניח מעל 600 שקל. 
אגב, גם אם החשבונות על שמות נפרדים ובמידה שאין הסכם טרום נישואין, הם נחשבים בעת גירושין לרכוש משותף. 

לגבי שם המשפחה, צירפתי את שלו לשלי. מתוך רצון לא לאבד את הקשר למשפחה שלי. וגם מתוך רצון לשמור על המוניטין המקצועי שצברתי שלא יתחילו לשאול מי זאת עם השם החדש. בהתחלה הוא חשב גם לצרף בעצמו את שלי לשלו או שנעברת ביחד למשהו משותף כי השם משפחה שלו ארוך וגרמני מאד, אבל זה הכאיב מאד להורים שלו שלהם הוא בן יחיד ופשוט ויתרנו. 

לגבי קריירה, לדעתי זה חשוב. בין אם יש ילדים ובין אם לא, חשוב להיות אדם עצמאי עם יכולת להשתכר בעצמך. גם אם יש שנים שמנצלים אותה פחות, חשוב לשפר את עצמך, ללמוד, להשקיע ביכולת שלך לא להיות נסמך לחלוטין על יכולת ההשתכרות של בן הזוג.

באופן כללי נדמה לי שמה שהיא ניסתה לומר זה שלא טוב לפתח תלות בבן זוג, כלכלית וכללית. אני מסכימה. לא של האישה בגבר ולא של הגבר באישה. בעיני נישואין זו שותפות ולא נספחות. וכשותף את צריכה לתרום את המירב שלך, לתוך הקשר. וחלק מזה זה להישאר בן אדם יצרני ויציב. כמו איזה שער שמחזיקות אותו שתי רגליים שצריך שיהיו יציבות באותה מידה.


----------



## HadarGulash (24/3/13)

מסכימה מאוד עם החלק האחרון... 
ואני חושבת שהיא לגמרי התכוונה לעניין הזה של העצמאות שלך בתור אישה בתוך זוג, ולא בקטע של להתכונן לפרידה.

אני חושבת שהעצמאות הזאת ושמירה על עצמי יצרני בדיוק כמו שאמרת, זה עניין מאוד חשוב, למשמעות של חייו של האדם.
וברור שגם כל אחד יכול למצוא משמעות בדרך שונה...אם זה דרך קריירה או דרך ילדים או דברים אחרים...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (24/3/13)

לדעתי, כל עוד העצמאות האישית נשמרת 
כל שאר הדברים הם נלווים ופחות חשובים. 

אני גדלתי בבית בו להורים היה חשבון אחד משותף ואני לא מכירה דרך אחרת. 
כאן אני חייבת לציין ששני חשבונות נפרדים זה לא בהכרח עצמאות, זה מאד תלוי בדינמיקה ובהתנהלות של הזוג. לדוגמא, כשיש בת זוג שלא עובדת אלא מטפלת בבית ובילדים והמשכורת נכנסת לחשבון של בן הזוג, אז במצב של סכסוך בן הזוג יכול "לסגור את הברז" ולמנוע ממנה גישה לכספים - למשל, עבור הוצאות הטיפול בילדים, אוכל לבית וכו'. 

ולכן אני חושבת שלמרות שאני ובן זוגי מעדיפים את השיטה של חשבון אחד לשני בני הזוג (עבורנו זה יותר נוח), אין לדעתי שיטה אחת שהיא נכונה באופן אבסולוטי עבור כל הזוגות ובסופו של יום, אני חושבת שמה שמשנה זה ששני בני הזוג עצמאיים ומכבדים אחד את השני. אגב, לגיטימי לחלוטין שתקופה מסוימת בן או בת הזוג לא יעבדו ויהיו בבית כדי לשמור על הילדים. אבל לי כן חשוב לשמור על העצמאות שלי, לשמור על המקצוע שלי ולשמור על האפשרויות התעסוקתיות שלי. 

לגבי שם המשפחה אני בחרתי לשנות ולקחת את שמו של בן הזוג שלי. היה לי חשוב שלכולנו יהיה את אותו שם המשפחה - גם לי וגם לילדים. 
אגב, כשההורים שלי התחתנו הם בחרו יחד שם חדש עם משמעות חיובית שמצאה חן בעיניהם. השם קשור לשם שהיה השם הקודם של אבא שלי - אבל המשמעות שלו היא הפוכה. 
לאבא שלי יש בן מנישואים קודמים (שבעבר, היה לו את השם הישן) וגם הבן שלו בחר לאמץ את השם החדש של המשפחה. 

וכמו שכתבתי למעלה, הכי חשוב בעיני, זה שתהיה אפשרות, למי שרוצה, לפתח קריירה ולעבוד בעבודה מספקת. חשוב ששני בני הזוג יתמכו אחד בשני ויעודדו אחד את השני להתקדם מקצועית ולבחור עבודות מספקות - וגם אם יש תקופה קצת קשה אז עוברים אותה. יש לי כמה דוגמאות מהחברים שלי של אנשים שרצו לעשות שינוי קריירה (גם בנות וגם בני זוג) ואני שמחה לראות איך בני הזוג תומכים בהם ומוכנים "לספוג" קצת קושי כלכלי/ אי נוחות זמנית כדי לאפשר זאת. גם אצלנו, כשעבדתי בעבודה שלא היה לי טוב בה, בן הזוג שלי עודד אותי לחפש משהו חדש.


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (24/3/13)

אני נשואה שנתיים וקצת. להלן תובנותיי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  *חשבון בנק:*
לפני שהתחתנו לכל אחד מאיתנו היה חשבון משלו. תכננו לשמור על המצב כמו שהוא. אבל.. בערך יומיים לאחר שנחתנו מירח הדבש הגענו שנינו למסקנה שהרבה יותר נוח וקל לנו לנהל חשבון אחד משותף. אז איחדנו חשבונות, ומאז, למען האמת, ההתנהלות הכלכלית שלנו הרבה יותר מאוזנת ונכונה בשבילנו. לנו אישית יותר קל להתנהל ככה.

*שם המשפחה:*
שם המשפחה המקורי שלי הוא חלק מהזהות שלי. לשנות אותו לשם משפחה אחר, גם אם הוא של בעלי האהוב- הרגיש לי לא נכון ולא מחובר. קצת כמו למחוק אותי והזהות שלי. בלי קשר למשפחה שלי ולכך שאין ביננו קשר, שם המשפחה הזה הוא גם סבא שלי וכל מה שעשה, והולך אחורה עד נתן אלתרמן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עם זאת, שם המשפחה המהמם של בעלי מאוד מתאים לי. לכן יצרתי "זהות חדשה"- הוספתי את שם המשפחה שלו לשלי, והפכתי למשהו חדש. 
ייתכן ויום אחד אשמיט את שם המשפחה שלי ואשאר רק עם שלו. וייתכן גם שלא.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*עבודה וקריירה:*
אני מאוד מאוד מוכוונת מטרה וקריירה. אין סיכוי שאוותר על זה. אני מניחה שבעתיד אצטרך לעשות התאמות מול כל נושא הילדים, אבל לוותר לגמרי- ממש לא. ולא רק בגלל העצמאות הכלכלית שדוברה פה, אלא בגלל מימוש עצמי, ובגלל שאני מאמינה שאישה שמממשת את עצמה ואת החלומות שלה- היא אישה מאושרת ואמא טובה יותר.


----------



## פרילי 86 (26/3/13)

צריך לדעת שתוכלי להסתדר גם לבד 
אני לא נשואה, אבל הייתי בזוגיות ארוכה קודם עם חשבון בנק יחיד ומשותף, וגם בזוגיות הנוכחית (מתחתנים עוד חצי שנה), יש לנו חשבון בנק משותף וחשבון חיסכון משותף ואוטו.
אז אתן יכולות להבין שאני ממש לא בעד כמה חשבונות בנק, אבל אני כן מאמינה ששני בני הזוג חייבים להיות לגמרי מודעים לכל מה שקורה בחשבון. שנינו החלטנו יחד על אפיק ההשקעה של חשבון החיסכון, שנינו עושים פעם בשנה "שיקוף" (מושג של עמותת פעמונים)- שזה לעבור על כל ההוצאות שלנו ולהבין על מה אנחנו מוציאים כסף, ומשם לגזור על מה היינו רוצים להוציא, מה המטרות, כמה חסכנו, כמה נחסוך, לקראת מה החיסכון.... הבנתן (ואם לא, אני ממש אשמח להרחיב, אני מתנדבת בעמותת פעמונים, וזו בערך המטרה שלי בחיים- שאנשים יחיו בעולם כלכלי מאוזן, ידוע וברור).
לי כיף להתעסק בכסף, אז אני בדרך כלל החוקרת, היוזמת, אבל שנינו מחליטים ממש ביחד, גם אם זה אומר שאני צריכה ממש להכריח את הבן זוג לחשוב על העניין (כי בשבילו כסף זה אזור פחות כיפי בחיים).

לגבי שם משפחה, ברור לי שאני לא מחליפה את השם. בגיל שמונה עשרה זה היה לי מאוד הגיוני להחליף שם משפחה, כי הזהות שלי הייתה רק השם הפרטי. אבל ככל שהתבגרתי (בת 26) יותר ויותר אנשים מכירים אותי בשמי המלא, כך ששם המשפחה שלי הפך לחלק מהזהות שלי. זה קצת מוזר לחשוב שלילדים שלי יהיה שם שונה משלי, אבל זה הרבה יותר מוזר לחשוב על עצמי עם שם אחר.

עבודה וקריירה- החיים יגידו. אני ממש לא מצליחה לדמיין מה יקרה כשיהיו ילדים, זה שונה מכל מה שחייתי עד עכשיו. אני רוצה להאמין שהקריירות של שנינו יצליחו להמשיך והתפתח, וכרגע זה נראה שהוא יהיה ההורה העיקרי, כי הוא הולך לכיוון של מחקר ואקדמיה, אבל נראה עוד עשר שנים מה באמת קרה.

בסופו של יום, בחורה צריכה לדעת שאם יפרדו- היא תסתדר. אני רואה יותר מידיי בנות מאוד חכמות מסביבי שמוותרות מראש על להבין מה קורה בחשבון הבנק שלהן, וזה נראה לי ממש חבל, מבחינתי זה כמו נכות. איך אפשר להסתדר בעולם של היום מבלי להבין איך לכלכל את צעדייך? ואם החלטתן להתחיל להבין- שלחו לי מסר, אני אשמח להכווין.


----------



## BluishSky (27/3/13)

תובנותיי ממרומי (כמעט) 3 שנות נישואים 
1. חשבון בנק מאוחד זה הכי נוח והכי מאפשר שקיפות. כשחיים ביחד יש יותר ויותר הצאות משותפות ומאוד קשה לחלק ולהתחשבן מה ייצא מאיזה חשבון.
מה שכן מאוד חשוב בעיניי זה ששני בני הזוג יהיו מודעים למה שקורה בחשבון הזה, מה ההכנסות ומה ההוצאות, ושלא יהיה מצב שאחד תלוי בשני כדי להגיע למידע הזה (שלא לדבר על תלות כלכלית, שרק אחד שולט על הוצאות הכספית).

2. אנחנו החלטנו לבחור שם משפחה חדש משותף. נראה לנו מוזר שלילדים שלנו לא יהיה אותו שם כמו שנינו ולא רצינו לקחת אחד את שם המשפחה של השני.

3. הבחור שלי פמיניסט יותר ממני... ובלי קשר אליו, אין מצב שאוותר על הקריירה שלי בשביל לשבת בבית, אני פשוט אתחרפן.


----------

